# Hello and some questions about temporarily moving to Spain



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello, 

I have just joined this forum and was hoping you would be able to help me with some questions. 

My partner and I are looking to move to Spain for at least nine months next year, when I am on maternity leave. We already have a small house near Valencia, which we usually rent out, that we will live in and neither of us will be working as we will live off my maternity pay and savings. 

What I have been trying to find out and am getting a bit confused about is healthcare. As I will still be paying NI in the UK will I be able to access Spanish healthcare for free for myself and two children? What about my partner? He is self employed in the UK and works on a contractual basis so will not be paying any UK taxes whilst we are away - I am assuming he will need private insurance? What is the best place to contact for info? DWP or Dept of Health? 

Also do I need to become a resident if we only plan to stay for less than a year? 

Ideally we would like to make the move permanent, but that is a big BUT as it obviously depends on being able to support ourselves long-term in Spain. 

Sorry for all the questions and many thanks for looking/helping.


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

Better consult any insurance company regarding it, they will tell you all about regarding it.


Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, perhaps I will give that a try. Am worried they might be a bit biased with their information though. 

I may just give HMRC a call directly and see if they can help.


----------



## angelmouse (Aug 19, 2009)

If you are not paying taxes in Spain then you will need to take out private medical with a company such as Sanitas. Sanitas would cover you normally for pregnancy but I'm not sure they would now you are already at that stage, they may well say it is pre existing condition! I know of some people that had a baby privately in Malaga and it wasn't that expensive. There are also British midwives that could advise you.


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you Angelmouse. Sorry, I wasn't very clear. We're looking at going in April next year, so the baby will be three months old by then. My Spanish isn't good enough to have the baby over there, plus I'll be working in the UK until a month before the birth!

I had thought there was some way I could get free healthcare using an E106 form, but can't seem to find clear advice either way, I guess because we won't be working but are not retired. 

I'll see what HMRC have to say and also look into private insurance with someone like Sanitas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scout said:


> Thank you Angelmouse. Sorry, I wasn't very clear. We're looking at going in April next year, so the baby will be three months old by then. My Spanish isn't good enough to have the baby over there, plus I'll be working in the UK until a month before the birth!
> 
> I had thought there was some way I could get free healthcare using an E106 form, but can't seem to find clear advice either way, I guess because we won't be working but are not retired.
> 
> I'll see what HMRC have to say and also look into private insurance with someone like Sanitas.


I think the E106/E111 is for emergency travel/holiday cover. So for emergencies, you are technically covered altho if you live here its not strictly legal


Jo xxx


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks jojo, I had thought it was for people posted abroad for work etc. I'll see what HMRC have to say. 

In terms of getting a residents card (or whatever it is called), is there a legal requirement to do this if staying over a certain amount of time? We will be there for nine months roughly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scout said:


> Thanks jojo, I had thought it was for people posted abroad for work etc. I'll see what HMRC have to say.
> 
> In terms of getting a residents card (or whatever it is called), is there a legal requirement to do this if staying over a certain amount of time? We will be there for nine months roughly.


There maybe a reciprical agreement between the UK and Spain if you're still employed in the UK, but I'm not sure. HMRC could help or theres a guy on here who works for the DWPinspain who will know the answers, but he doesnt visit much sadly!! And of course theres the issue of child allowance too, which I'm not sure you can claim unless you are physically living in the UK??? but if you're paid there??... I've gotta feeling that it maybe that because you will be in Spain for more than 183 days, you will have to pay your taxes etc here??? heaven knows how they would sort that lot out LOL!! You may cause a few headaches for "the powers that be"

Jo xx


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh really, I didn't know that about tax! Apparently it is fine to keep getting child benefit as long as you are not gone from the country for more than a year, so that is ok. I hadn't really thought about tax, but I guess it makes sense that if you are staying somewhere for over X amount of time you pay tax in that country. 

Then again, I get maternity pay for nine months, even though I can take a year off and by the time we get to Spain, I will only have six months left of receiving maternity pay so tax may not be an issue after all...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scout said:


> Oh really, I didn't know that about tax! Apparently it is fine to keep getting child benefit as long as you are not gone from the country for more than a year, so that is ok.


Hhhhmmm, I'd check that one. When I came to Spain I was told I could no longer claim it at all as we werent in the country!! The only thing that saved me was that my OH still works in the UK (he commutes), pays NI and Tax etc, so HE (not me) could claim it for our kids!!


You need to get the facts straight from the right people tho. So you could try sending a private message to Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: DWPinSpain

I know he's busy but he's really nice and helpful

Jo xxx


----------



## Scout (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks jojo, will take a look at the link. I checked on DirectGov and it said you only need to let them know re:child benefit if you are leaving the country for more than a year, but will double check!


----------

